# 室内，户内



## yuechu

大家好！

I noticed that 室内 and 户内 both mean "indoor(s)" in Chinese. Do they have the same meaning? (Are they used in different contexts?)

For example, "I prefer to play badminton indoors rather than outdoors"
Would you say...
"与其室外，我更喜欢打室内的羽毛球"?
"跟室外比较，我更喜欢大室内的羽毛球"?

Thanks!


----------



## 云端GEMINI

“室内” “户内” both mean the same.
In China, people rarely say "户内", in general people say "室内" .
Otherwise, people rarely say "室外", in general people say "户外" . 
But both are correct, it's just that people have such a habit in colloquialism.


----------



## yuechu

Good to know! Thanks, 云端GEMINI! 

Did the sentences at the bottom sound ok?


----------



## 云端GEMINI

yuechu said:


> Good to know! Thanks, 云端GEMINI!
> 
> Did the sentences at the bottom sound ok?


The first sentence sounds much more authentic than the one at the bottom


----------



## j29682896

我一般會這麼說： "跟室外比起來，我更喜欢在室内打羽毛球。" 
給你可以參考，你的說法也可以聽懂。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your example sentence, j29682896!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I think 室内室外户外 are common  but 户内 is not that common.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Retrogradedwithwind!


----------



## yuechu

How about if you are comparing the temperature inside and outside?
I know that 外面 is often used to talk about something outside. 里面 or 内面 wouldn't sound ok for "inside (the house)" in this context, would it?

For example: "It's really hot outside, but it's nice and cool inside." (=inside the house)
Would you say: "外面好热，可是（里面？屋里? 室内?)好凉快(因为有空调)"?

Thanks!


----------



## hx1997

yuechu said:


> 里面 or 内面 wouldn't sound ok for "inside (the house)" in this context, would it?


里面 is ok. 内面 is not.




yuechu said:


> 外面好热，可是（里面？屋里? 室内?)好凉快(因为有空调)


All are ok, 室内 being the most formal one.


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks, hx1997!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

户内就是indoor, 室内应该是inroom ，但英语里没这词。
Inside 是里面。
It's hot inside or indoor. 

内面，更接近于“内表面”，inner-surface.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Retrogradedwithwind!


----------

